# Suggestion on IELTS revaluation



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

hi, 

I just recieved my IELTS results. Disappointed with overall stats.

L- 8.5

R - 8

W - 6.5

S - 7

I wrote through IDP. 

Should i go for revaluation for the writing module ? Would it help me get the required band 7 in writing module. ? 

Any suggestions.


----------



## amar31282 (May 13, 2013)

sureshv said:


> hi,
> 
> I just recieved my IELTS results. Disappointed with overall stats.
> 
> ...


Hi SureshV

I know its late but i want to ask did you fill reevaluation? any worth?


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

amar31282 said:


> Hi SureshV
> 
> I know its late but i want to ask did you fill reevaluation? any worth?


No. I am yet to decide on that revaluation. I may go for one more attempt.

I will let you know in case if i go for reval.


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

I suppose you want a 7 in Writing. Since all you require is a 0.5 increase in Writing, I would say it comes down to how confident you are with what you wrote in the IELTS exam. 
Some people had success with revaluation and some were unlucky.
So basically if you can afford 6.5k and confident that you deserved a 7, then go for it - but be prepared to wait for 6 to 8 weeks for the revaluation result. In the mean time you might want to re-apply for a second attempt - else you will again have to wait for another 1 month atleast later on if your revaluation doesnt come out positive.
I went through what you are going through right now...as I fell short by 0.5 in my writing when I gave my first IELTS attempt with IDP. After some thought process I knew I wrote a discussion essay when the exam asked for a Argument essay...so I decided against revaluation and went for a second attempt.. glad I cleared it this time.
All the best bro.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Digressing a bit from the topic but can someone pls tell me if in general writing the task 1 is always going to be a letter or can it be something else also ?


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> Digressing a bit from the topic but can someone pls tell me if in general writing the task 1 is always going to be a letter or can it be something else also ?


It will always be letter unless the format is changed by IELTS. Suggest you refer to Ryan's how to get band 9 in writing PDF document. I did find a free version of it floating around Internet when I prepared a year ago. Let me try to get it as well !! Cheer up and it's not as difficult as you think. All it requires is practice and nothing else. Good luck folks !!


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Guys,

I got my EOR result on ielts,Guess what there is an increase in writing score.

Actual score
W-6.5
R-8
S-7
L-8.5

British council guys have informed me that there is an increase in Writing score after 2 Months of applying for EOR.

As the minimum increase will be a 0.5,Now I have 7 in all.

I personally(may be with my case) think that going for a reval in Speaking and Writing is a good idea when you have missed out by a 0.5 mark.
On the other hand it is very rare to expect an increase in Listening and Reading as the answers are already marked and corrected with an OMR.

Gud luck guys


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*489 Visa Initial Invitation - Documents Clarification for submission*

Hello Friends,

I have received initial invitation letter today from RDA Southern Inland Region of NSW for Regional sponsorship 489 asking to submit my full application for further processing. 

They have mentioned the following documents to be sent to them.

1. Certified copy of BIO Page of Passport

Is it first, last and all visa and stamping pages ?

2) CV- Resume with employer references

Do they mean, I should provide CV and Skill letters from employers on their letter head (Similar to what I have provided to ACS) ? or they mean any 2 references of my senior colleagues with their Name, designation and contact number ?

3) Payment of $770 (onshore) or $700 (offshore) payment methods outlined below. 
Note: This fee is NON refundable and payable on application.
via credit card ( will incur a 5% additional fee).- form on Regional Development Australia - Southern Inland

However, in the credit card form, they have mentioned invoice amount field. What should I fill ? Is it 700$ or 735$ which is including the above mentioned 5% ?

Also, near the invoice amount in credit card form, they have given 3% surcharge.

*Now my question is, is this 3% surcharge different than 5% additional fee mentioned above ? If so, should I put the total of 700$+5%+3% = 700+35+21 = 756$ ? or just 700$ which is mentioned as offshore visa fees.

What I should mention there ?*

4. I have Australian Bank Debit Card (Visa) and don't have Credit Card. Even then, can I fill this credit card form with my debit card details and when they process using these details, will it be processed successfully ? *They have mentioned Credit (Master/Visa card details)*

5. Also, I am expecting IELTS positive soon, so in that case, can I place EOI both for 189 and 489 simultaneously and submit together ? 

Is it wise to mention my card details there ? They even ask about 3 digit code number.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

jre05 ,

You need to post the question where it really belongs.

Is your question related to IELTS at all?


----------



## Shashi17986 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My name is Shashi and I am really looking for your support here as this seems a little inappropriate to me.

I gave my IELTS exams first in 2012 and got the below result.
Listening(8+), Reading(8+), Speaking(8+), Writing(6.5)

I again gave IELTS Exams in 2013 and got the below result.
Listening(8.5), Reading(7.5), Speaking(8.0), Wirting(6.5)

I checked with some people sitting in while appearing for IELTS exams in 2013, and heard things like, they hold up candidates when you apply from these regions (India - Pune, Mumbai, Banglore, Delhi) and also mentioned that you should give exams via british council and not via IDP.

Majority of them whom I interacted with were applying either for 2nd time or 3rd time. I am confused if I am doing the right thing to apply or not. It is affecting my self confidence. 

Please enlighten me.

Regards,
Shashi


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I got 7 across all bands on my second attempt. First attempt was 6.5.

Both times it was from IDP/Bangalore.

I know someone who could not get 6 even after 4 attempts.


----------



## Shashi17986 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am sure you would know some one... who has scored 6. In my post I am inquiring and posting some doubts which I would like to clarify.

Guys need your views... any help is appreciated.


----------



## Shashi17986 (Jul 14, 2013)

The only reason I am inquiring... is because I am scoring well in other aspects... its just writing where I am stuck... quite interesting it is that I can score well in others but not in writing.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your practice essays reviewed by an expert to precisely understand what your mistakes are. Until and unless you clearly recognise your errors, moving higher by 0.5 might appear to be a mammoth task.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

Tan2Aus said:


> No. I am yet to decide on that revaluation. I may go for one more attempt.
> 
> I will let you know in case if i go for reval.



Dear Tan2Aus,

Can you please share your revaluation results (If you went for one)?


----------



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I received my IELTS results on 25th October, 2013 as follows:

R-8.5
L-8.5
W-8
S-7.

Although I required 7 for a 190-state sponsored visa (since I only have 3 years of experience as of now), I had expected 8 in Speaking but din;t get it. Also, getting an 8 in speaking will add up 10 points to my applications and I will easily be able to apply for 189-independent skill visa. 

I was hence thinking of filing a re-evaluation for my speaking score. However, I had a couple of concerns over this:

1. Has there been any case/does it happen that on re-evaluation you might receive a score lower than what you already have? Since I have 7 in speaking and if luck strikes bad and in re-evaluation if I receive a lower score than 7, then it will be real trouble for me as I would be in-eligible for 190 too and would have to re-appear for the test. 

2.Also how successful is it?

Would it thus, be wise to apply for a reval in my case?

Also let me know the time that it takes for receiving the results of this revaluation in India.

Requesting your kind replies on the same.

Regards,
Niket.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Ausnik,



I feel you must go ahead with EOR. As many have opined, there is a high scope of bump with Writing or Speaking modules. If you remember your speaking test and are confident that you didn't pause even for a second, go for it. In my speaking test, there was one instance I asked the examiner to repeat the question as she wasn't clear. I got 7.5 in speaking. Except that, I didn't allow the examiner to take the lead. I kept speaking till she interfered to ask the next question. 





ausnik2013 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my IELTS results on 25th October, 2013 as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

Also, you need to submit for EoR within a stipulated time (not sure) after your results are published. Better hurry up.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

ykps said:


> Also, you need to submit for EoR within a stipulated time (not sure) after your results are published. Better hurry up.


Ausnik, Any updates on your EoR? I'm awaiting the new TRFeep:


----------



## ausnik2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

ykps said:


> Ausnik, Any updates on your EoR? I'm awaiting the new TRFeep:


Hey Ykps,

I had a word with my agent and he is of the opinion that a revaluation is not required as I am meeting the criteria for the 190-visa category. So I dropped the plan.

Btw wanted to know, are income tax returns required for any of the step during the entire PR porocess??

Regards,
Niket.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not aware of income tax related phase here. Wtold you about it?


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

ausnik2013 said:


> Hey Ykps,
> 
> I had a word with my agent and he is of the opinion that a revaluation is not required as I am meeting the criteria for the 190-visa category. So I dropped the plan.
> 
> ...


Niket,

My agent was saying that 190 is on hold now. Can you confirm with your agent?


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

After a grueling wait of around 35 days, I got my revised scores today. All thanks to the Almighty GOD it was positive. My initial score was 7,7,6.5,7. Since I knew that I did well in writing, I went for revaluation. My writing score has been revised to a full band from 6.5 to 7.5 :flame:. 

I was initially skeptical about the whole EoR process and even feared that the results may not even be remarked. After lots of deliberations I decided to go ahead and it paid off. 

I strongly suggest to refer dcielts.com site for writing tips. If anyone wants the gist I had prepared for writing and speaking, do PM me. I will be more than happy to help.

Whatever said and done, it all boils down to how well you hold your nerves during those 3-4 hours and apply yourself.

Wish you all the best for your IELTS tests. My EOI is on its way with 60 points.ray2:


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

*Whats with 6.5 in writing*

Almost all guys i am seeing are getting 6.5 in W. Whats wrong with them. This was my second attempt and i got 6.5 again. Rest all sections were good 8. What do i do now? Will reval help? I have read band 7 and 7.5 essays and am absolutely confident my writing was much much better.


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey.. I am quiet confident abt writing. Its funny that they are giving 6.5 to all. I dont know if i shud post a reval or go for another attempt.. Or both. I gave my second attempt on 7th dec 2013.


----------



## ykps (Sep 1, 2013)

You must go ahead with revaluation if you are confident. Look at my previous posts in this thread to know about my experience. 

The money you spend on this is nothing compared to the lakhs of rupees spent on the visa process. 

All the best and keep me updated with the latest.


----------



## Sagarsk (Dec 20, 2013)

Its really not about the money.. but the posts that i ve read so far.. i seem to understand that the results are certainly manipulated for commercial benefits. people who are born and brought up in western countries with english as their first language have got 6.5 or 6.. these also include the experienced professionals, doctors, engineers etc. 

I will surely send for revaluation.. but the question is that will it be actually revalued by another expert.


----------

